# Openings in Upcoming Scraping Classes



## Richard King 2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi all,  
I will be teaching 2 more classes this year (2020) that have openings.  The Oct 12 - 16 in Denver still has room for 2 more.  There is another class getting organized in Burbank, CA that is planned for Nov. 12 - 16.  There is room for 6 to 8 in that class.    Also I'll be doing another class in FL in January like we did last Jan.  Where Adam Booth, Keith Rucker and Lance B attended.   Most of the famous You Tubers have taken a class from me over the years.   You can get more info on my classes by looking at my Company forum listed at the top of the forums on here.   Message me or write me.  Richard@handscraping.com


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 4, 2020)

Man, I don't need to be at a class with famous youtubers but I would love to take a class of yours Even if I never use the information.  I'd sign up for one not too far from me here in Western North Carolina. Georgia maybe north Florida.  Would enjoy it more if ever our Covid problems subside.  Thank you for what you do! I'm 65 but knowing some new stuff (particularly a hand skill taught by a master) is something I would really enjoy.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Well thanks for the compliment.  You have 2 hands on guys in NC that teach wood working and Blacksmithing .  I taught a class at Peter Ross's and he is a famous Blacksmith and a personal friend of Roy Underwood.  We drove down and met him one day.  









						Peter M Ross | Blacksmith & Whitesmith
					






					www.peterrossblacksmith.com
				









						The Woodwright’s School
					

woodworking classes at the woodwright's school with Roy Underhill of The Woodwright's Shop




					www.woodwrightschool.com
				



.

I doubt I will be teaching many more years...as my bones are aching.   Been scraping since I was a little kid..maybe 12 -  57 years ago....  Those you tubers are the next generation scrapers...my Kids


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice, my good friend Marvin knows of him, Marvin is a metal worker and taught metals at the University of Illinois as well as teaching for many years here at Penland schools.  I have met a good deal of metal workers blacksmiths and others.  Hoss Haley is one who built me a stainless steel custom Work bench for doing motorcycle suspension which is my business.


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 4, 2020)

Richard King 2 said:


> Well thanks for the compliment.  You have 2 hands on guys in NC that teach wood working and Blacksmithing .  I taught a class at Peter Ross's and he is a famous Blacksmith and a personal friend of Roy Underwood.  We drove down and met him one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch most all of them.  No point tuning in regular TV which such great content made by people like them.  Richard, I hope I have the opportunity to take your class and meet you!  I think very highly of the experiance you have gained and of the fact that you have made time to pass some of that down.

found this on Penland's site, a photo of your friend Peter.  Very well thought of in those circles!






						Photo of the Week: Forgers – The Penland Sketchbook
					






					penland.org


----------

